# Anyone in Arkansas please help



## sw_df27 (Feb 22, 2008)

This stray just showed up at my house last night starving so I feed it and wormed it. The local shelters won't take it they are all full up or so they say. I am in no position to take on another dog in no way shape or form but I'm not gonna let it starve. Anyone know a rescue or shelter in Arkansas that can take him please PM me I have 4 APBT's 3 of which do not like it one bit. heres pics


----------



## HyperFerret (Feb 7, 2009)

Aww, he's really cute. I live in Arkansas but don't know of any rescues by name. You could always go to a Petsmart and/or a Petco and ask them if they know of any. Or ask them if they have any rescue organizations coming to their store (usually on Fridays and Saturdays), if they do you could ask that rescue if they know of any other organizations (if that particular rescue won't take him).

I know you said you can't keep him but till you find somewhere else, did you put any fliers up or put an add in the paper? Don't forget to check the paper in case the owner already put in a lost add.


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 22, 2008)

well I have e-mailed the local rescues and the humane society so I'm waiting to hear from them. I went door to door around our neighborhood and no one is missing a dog. And it is a she I gave her a bath last night and she's real saggy so she's had a few litters in her day. (no she's not pregnant now) I took her to the vet last night and had them scan for a chip she doesn't have one. AC said they would come pick her up but that's alast resort if I dont' hear from the humane society or the rescue by the weekend.


----------



## LabLover0303 (Sep 5, 2008)

Where in Arkansas are you located?

My Friend lives in Gassville, Near Mountain Home. She can't take the dog because she is pregnant and already has 2 dogs...but a lot of her friends take in a lot of strays or shelter dogs.

She also worked at 2 different vets down there and she also used to foster dogs from a woman..(that's how she ended up with her second dog, fostered and never left)

Let Me know...I can see i she can find anything for you!


----------

